# Another newbie who found a pigeon...



## angelfire3383 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm sure you all would just like us to read all the posts lol. But, like everyone else, I have some questions.

I found a pigeon under my mother in laws car. We rolled the car back and he sat still. Once I tried to catch him he tried to fly (outstretched both wings, the left a little more than the right) and they walked under the car again. We rolled the car back further and herded him into a corner. I eventually caught him.

He seems tame. He (saying "he" for lack of sex ID) allowed me to pick him up. While I was examining him he drooled on me. Is that normal?

He doesn't seem to have a broken wing. The left will extend fully, but he favors the right and gets agitated when I try to extend it. Sprain maybe? It doesn't sit lower than the other.

He spent the night at my house in a small carrier. This morning I found him sitting in his water dish. When I removed him from the carrier and turned him over to look at his underside again, all the water he had drank during the night just seemed to fall out of his beak. It was way too much to have been any just holding in his mouth. Is that normal?

I decided to give him a larger shallow water dish and let him have the room to himself (it is also home to our rodents, we shut the door to keep the cats out lol. Yes the rodents are caged.) But he won't leave his spot from under a chair and doesn't seem interested in his new water. I beleive he ate some during the night because all the sunflower seeds in the bird mix I gave him seemed to be gone.

I haven't heard him make any noise. He looks like a regular pigeon to me (for our area) mostly grey with a greenish head/neck. Um.. I can't think of anything else to add...

Ang


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for caring for this bird.

It sounds like the bird may be suffering from crop status, sour crop, or something else causing it not to digest, canker/cocci and/or worms.

Has the bird pooped at all?

Can you look down the throat and see if there is any yellow cheezy looking stuff or anything else that looks perculiar.

Please follow the guidelines on this link.

www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


It probably would be wise to get some help from an experienced rehabber or avian vet, as this may need immediate attention.

I will see if I can alert one of our more experienced members, who just had a bird come in possibly with similar symptoms, who also lives in Oklahoma.


----------



## angelfire3383 (Aug 23, 2006)

I am located in Tulsa OK.

I am not able to veiw the bird at the moment since I have errands, but I will check as soon as I can.

He has pooed, it is mostly white with some dark green.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

angelfire3383 said:


> I am located in Tulsa OK.
> 
> I am not able to veiw the bird at the moment since I have errands, but I will check as soon as I can.
> 
> He has pooed, it is mostly white with some dark green.


One of our most experienced rehabbers just happens to live in Tulsa, and I just sent him an e-mail in regards to your post.


----------



## angelfire3383 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I emailed angelfire3383 with contact info.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, this is disturbing. This new member has a pigeon with what sounds like identical symptoms to the third one I posted about in my "Rough Weekend" thread. That bird could be released except that the crop still feels strange to me...

But I digress... anyhow, after contacting this member, she lives right across the expressway from us within a quarter of a mile so you can bet your bottom dollar that they both got it (whatever "it" is) from the same place.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> *Well, this is disturbing. This new member has a pigeon with what sounds like identical symptoms to the third one I posted about in my "Rough Weekend" thread. That bird could be released except that the crop still feels strange to me...*
> 
> But I digress... anyhow, after contacting this member, she lives right across the expressway from us within a quarter of a mile so you can bet your bottom dollar that they both got it (whatever "it" is) from the same place.
> Pidgey




Pidgey,

I actually thought the same thing after mentioning that they are in Tulsa. 

Thanks for contacting the member, and please keep us updated. I hope whatever the source is, it is temporary, and you won't get any more birds with similar symptoms.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Angelfire and welcome to the forum. Boy, is your little pigeon lucky to have been found in Tulsa where Pidgey lives also. He is wonderful with pigeons and a very nice person.


Pidgey - something I just thought of was lead poisoning. I remember the 3 or 4 that we got in drooled quite a bit from the mouth. Another symptom is inability to fly and very loose, watery stools. Some exhibit CNS signs. All of ours were put on intramuscular injections (alternating either side of the keel) of dicalcium phosphate, 2 x day, for about 10 days. The only sure way you can diagnose this is with x-ray where the lead shows up in the gut. I gotta say that we could not save any of them even though followup x-rays showed the lead to be gone. Some of them hung on for even a couple of weeks. I felt that something else was going on with them, maybe indirectly caused by the lead poisoning but the vet could never pinpoint exactly what. Probably lead toxicity.

Material I have read says they can be cured of this if caught in time. Some of the things we tried was peanut butter in the formula (helps to bind the lead to pass easier) and tea. The pigeons usually cannot eat and must be hand fed. We kept ours on a donut bed because stools were so bad and had to be changed frequently. From what I understand as the lead is removed from the blood stream it is mobilized from other tissues, including the bone and relapses after treatment is discontinued are common.

Just thought I'd mention this.

PS - the dicalcium phosphate I believe is also called calcium versinate. I had these two written down.


----------

